

Show HN: WiseRadar: news for product builders - jeanfw
https://www.wiseradar.com/

======
jeanfw
Built this because as founders we hated missing big news about competitors.
Would love to hear whether you think this could be useful, and/or what other
solutions you use today. Thanks!

~~~
mindcrime
Very cool. We built an internal "competitive intelligence" tool a while back
for keeping track of this sort of stuff. I've actually been toying with the
idea of releasing it as Open Source and/or making a SaaS product out of it,
but it hasn't really been a priority.

I definitely see this kind of thing as being useful in the general sense.
Keeping tabs on the competition _is_ important and if tools can make it
easier, so much the better.

